# Hi from a troll



## john2054 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, I am sorry that I have to resort to being called that, but seeing as I have been banned from numerous websites now, for different reasons. But I think that that would be an apt description of myself.

Note I have now been banned from Bullshido, martial edge, inter martial arts, martial arts planet and others. Not to mention koei dot com koei warriors and some torrent website which I think is a bit rich seeing as torrent activities are in effect totally illegal business (downloading), but still. I got kicked from bullshido cos I once logged in with a friends id and password and they thought that I was cloning. I got banned from intermartial arts because they just called me a troll (and they didn't like it when i told them about the fights i have been in with women in the past). And I got banned most recently from martialarts planet because well i mentioned the words sexual assault and they immediately drew conclusions and banned me. Even though and I would like to point out, I have never been charged or even issued a written caution for anything of that nature, let alone being convicted. The worse I had was a written caution for assault on another lad on the ward some years back, but I would like to point out that he put me in a headlock (which I blacked out), the day before, and so I was quite entitled to hit him. However because it happened away from the staff in the smoke room, whereas I hit him in full view of everyone on the corridor, so he got away with it and i didn't so to speak.


I don't mind trying to keep tabs on my language while I'm here, and if you've read the above paragraph that pretty much encapsulates the worst of what I've done full stop. Also I have a mental illness and they DO know what to call it (paranoid scitzophrenia), have been in acute wards and hospitals for the last two years up until the beginning of 2012. Now I have restarted my Sociology degree from my local university, and so am doing well relatively speaking. Also I am married to my wife in Africa and have also dabbled with Aikido and Judo a long time ago.


----------



## K-man (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, welcome John. I look forward to reading your contributions to this forum.


----------



## crushing (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome!

Just so you know, there are legitimate torrent sites that work very hard to keep their sharing on the up and up.  The last time I specifically mentioned one in a post on this site the post was deleted because of the misunderstanding that torrent sites must be engaging in illegal file trading.  Many artists allow tapers and the free exchange of their live concerts.


----------



## Steve (Jan 30, 2012)

That's the wonderful thing about privately owned forums.  They don't have to worry about whether you've been tried and convicted for something to act on it.

Welcome to the boards, although with your intro and your self admitted track record, I don't expect you'll be here for very long.


----------



## john2054 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi lads. Thanks for making me feel quite welcome. And to Steve's comment that they don't have to wait until I have been tried and convicted to act upon it, well I was having quite an engaging discussion with some of the lads over on the martial arts planet board, before one of the mods had their first hint of trouble (see previous message to see what this was regarding), and they banned me without further ado. This gave me no recall for discourse, or chance to exhonorate in the face of what is potentially a very serious situation. In fact if the truth be told what I was facing wasn't what I previously said it was, but one or two degrees WORSE (which I will let you use your imagination as to what this actually entails). But as I think I said already, I was never charged. OK I was interviewed under caution about this particular incident, but that was as far as it went. You see Steve, and to anyone else out there who might be listening, for all its shortcomings, one of the cherished as much misunderstood pillars of the law in great britain is the principle that a suspect is innocent until proven guilty. This is, I hope, to avoid miscarriages of justice. And then, perhaps despite some of the more cringeworthy better attempts of the popular press to vilify certain undercurrents of the population, this ideal actually gives our citizenry certain priviliges and rights in the eyes of the law, which other perhaps less well established judicaries fail to have. So for example in America the population have no such luxury. But even they do have the constitution to uphold.

To cut to the chase and not beat about the bush any longer, I will add that it is a good job that I was never even charged let alone convicted for what I did back then, because *a* it was really a misunderstanding and no violence was used and *b* to even be charged with that kind of offence is a VERY serious misdemeanor and stays with you for a LONG time. I am not denying that anything happened, rather trying to put it into perspective for you people so that you can tell the difference between misappropriated sex and rape (or attempted). That is all.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 30, 2012)

'Misappropriated' sex? Now that is something new in my experience! sorry not making light in any direction but that phrase made me smile because I really can't imagine that.

Welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2012)

Steve said:


> Welcome to the boards, although with your intro and your self admitted track record, I don't expect you'll be here for very long.



Yeah, that is kind of where I'm at...



john2054 said:


> Hi lads. Thanks for making me feel quite welcome. And to Steve's comment that they don't have to wait until I have been tried and convicted to act upon it, well I was having quite an engaging discussion with some of the lads over on the martial arts planet board, before one of the mods had their first hint of trouble (see previous message to see what this was regarding), and they banned me without further ado. This gave me no recall for discourse, or chance to exhonorate in the face of what is potentially a very serious situation. In fact if the truth be told what I was facing wasn't what I previously said it was, but one or two degrees WORSE (which I will let you use your imagination as to what this actually entails). But as I think I said already, I was never charged. OK I was interviewed under caution about this particular incident, but that was as far as it went. You see Steve, and to anyone else out there who might be listening, for all its shortcomings, one of the cherished as much misunderstood pillars of the law in great britain is the principle that a suspect is innocent until proven guilty. This is, I hope, to avoid miscarriages of justice. And then, perhaps despite some of the more cringeworthy better attempts of the popular press to vilify certain undercurrents of the population, this ideal actually gives our citizenry certain priviliges and rights in the eyes of the law, which other perhaps less well established judicaries fail to have. So for example in America the population have no such luxury. But even they do have the constitution to uphold.
> 
> To cut to the chase and not beat about the bush any longer, I will add that it is a good job that I was never even charged let alone convicted for what I did back then, because *a* it was really a misunderstanding and no violence was used and *b* to even be charged with that kind of offence is a VERY serious misdemeanor and stays with you for a LONG time. I am not denying that anything happened, rather trying to put it into perspective for you people so that you can tell the difference between misappropriated sex and rape (or attempted). That is all.



Alrighty then,....welcome to MT


----------



## Steve (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh, for Pete's sake....


----------



## Native (Jan 30, 2012)

I usually lead with rape and other alleged misdeeds when I introduce myself. Great introduction, and welcome to MT. Can't wait for more posts!


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Well it may be more honest that some we've had! We should wait and see.


----------



## john2054 (Jan 30, 2012)

Another one of the accusations I gave myself on the martial arts planet place, was that I was (or am) enlightened. This is really quite a sticky sticky, to double up the euphemism there. But the essence of this arguement is that enlightenment is a shared phenomena. Not possible as an individual, but rather only as a group basis. That means that I cannot be enlightened. It is impossible. But we, note the plurality, just might be. It is a big if. But if, we together pool our resources and common grounds, shared understandings and group fraternal consensus', then more can be achieved then the product of one man (or woman) alone. You know it says in the Bible that GOD IS love. Not God is loving, not God Loves. But GOD IS love. That is a powerful statement, and really quite blew me away when I first read it. Read Corinthians 1 :13 if you don't believe me (in the new testament). When I told my minister (pastor) that I was a Buddhism, he raised an eyebrow. Then after a beat, he said a prayer for me and opened me into his church with open arms. That is my local Methodist/united reformed church which I was recently both baptised into and confirmed for. Note I have never rejected my Buddhist sentiments. But then my two faiths, whilst to the outsider may well appear obtuse and contradictory, for me sit together just fine. And yes I will argue this point further if anyone wants to challenge me over it?


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, looks like this might be interesting addition to our forums.. . Welcome to MT John.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 30, 2012)

Elder forgive me...


----------



## Gnarlie (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome John.  Look forward to hearing what you have to say on the MT threads.  A person's past and their beliefs are their own, and just like opinions, you're entitled to them.  You can start here with a clean slate, so enjoy.    Peace


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hmmm, welcome to MT? Hard to start with a clean slate when you come here with a basket of dirty laundry and ask all of us to wash it. 

How about this... Hello, my name is John. I am new to the forum. I have dabbled in Judo and Aikido a bit, albeit many years ago. Looking forward to meeting and discussing the arts with all of you.

Just a thought on how not to give a bad first impression.

James


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 30, 2012)

MAP - posted as "ninjaboj'"
http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105733
The whole thread is full of win. Beat up women, his mom, kids at a pool, it just goes on and on like a 40 car pile up.

Bullshido
To get banned from there you really have to have issues. Usually they make you staff.

http://www.bullshido.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91112


intermartialarts


> When I was last over in Africa I gave my wife a slap one day, and boy she gave me a beating for that. I wont dramatise it too much, but her and the maid both picked up a stick and battered me. The fight finished with me on my back and pleading for mercy. Now obviously I couldn't hit back in that situation. However I have been in another fight since then, with a woman, whom we had something of a grudge going on.  Anyway to cut a long story short I battered her. This is not something that I am proud of, just what happened.


http://www.intermartialarts.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1077&p=6875&viewfull=1#post6875

Martialedge
http://www.martialedge.com/forum/of...o-challenge-a-local-instructor-?/12/12/#18167
http://www.martialedge.com/forum/of...o-challenge-a-local-instructor-?/12/12/#18245

Martialartstalk.com (hmm, sounds familiar)
http://www.martialartstalk.net/forums/member.php?4052-ninjaboj
http://www.martialartstalk.net/foru...-a-long-vacation&p=51223&viewfull=1#post51223


> As for me and my history, well I have accrued to date bans from bullshido, martialedge, koei and koeiwarriors .net, also with a membership and not a ban to another small ma site.




Hi :wavey:, Welcome to MartialTalk. You'll find that we are not anything like those other places. No siree. Here we will gladly give you a few miles of the finest silk rope, a free balloon ride to the highest of heights, and a fresh Cuban cigar before we let the mod in the black hood do the 'short drop with a sudden stop' on you.  I'm not your host, but I once did wear the hood.  It itches, and I don't think they wash it between hangings. I once found corn in it which was really really gross.  Hey, when they hang you, which looking at those other sites never takes long, can I have your boots?  I left mine in this ninja I killed yesterday and it's really cold out.  Anyway, :wavey:  Welcome!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 31, 2012)

Being banned on forums / being thumbs-downed on Youtube and generally striving to make oneself an online pariah is the new cool among folk who do not have the wherewithal to make useful contributions.

*despairs*


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2012)

Jenna said:


> Being banned on forums / being thumbs-downed on Youtube and generally striving to make oneself an online pariah is the new cool among folk who do not have the wherewithal to make useful contributions.
> 
> *despairs*



I got banned from a Yoga site once because I had the audacity to quote the rules of the site to the web admin/owner that was letting a couple of guys abuse and insult others and post threads of blatant racism and religious intolerance... HOW COOL IS THAT 

But I will admit... it is the only site I was ever banned from... so I guess I am just not that cool yet :uhyeah:


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 31, 2012)

The Last Legionary said:


> MAP - posted as "ninjaboj'"
> http://www.martialartsplanet.com/forums/showthread.php?t=105733
> The whole thread is full of win. Beat up women, his mom, kids at a pool, it just goes on and on like a 40 car pile up.
> 
> ...


I can have a Silk Rope, a Balloon Ride, A Mountain, and a Cuban Cigar. But I cant have My Free Drink at the Bar. GRRR


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 31, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Steve (Jan 31, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> I got banned from a Yoga site once because I had the audacity to quote the rules of the site to the web admin/owner that was letting a couple of guys abuse and insult others and post threads of blatant racism and religious intolerance... HOW COOL IS THAT
> 
> But I will admit... it is the only site I was ever banned from... so I guess I am just not that cool yet :uhyeah:


When the internet was young and IRC was a relatively new thing, circa 1995 or so, I was in college up in Bellingham, WA.  Once a month or so we'd drink a lot of booze and troll the undernet chat rooms posing as a couple of lesbians.  Juvenile, I know, but we were a couple of very early 20's guys playing with a new toy.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 31, 2012)

Steve said:


> When the internet was young and IRC was a relatively new thing, circa 1995 or so, I was in college up in Bellingham, WA.  Once a month or so we'd drink a lot of booze and troll the undernet chat rooms posing as a couple of lesbians.  Juvenile, I know, but we were a couple of very early 20's guys playing with a new toy.



Damn...you are cool


----------



## john2054 (Jan 31, 2012)

Whilst I can't effectively refute any of that quite formidable introduction, I can and will say this; That I have been much misunderstood and deviated heavily from the norm in the past. With reference to the above points, sure it is true that I used to beat up my mum, hit a woman in hospital who have just attacked me with strikes and kicks, once dunked a kid, slapped my wife once, oh yeah and had a brief amouratic encounter with another woman in hospital two years ago. There. That was all in the past right? Plus I have been banned from plenty of sites in the past too, mainly for speaking my mind.

To be quite honest with you today has been quite a difficult day for me. I had my injection today, and my nurse who gave it to me started talking to me about Ninjas. Or rather he asked me about them and I explained it to him. Now he says that he wants to up my meds. I am not happy about this.The drugs I take subdue and sedate me. To have them put up is definitely not a good thing. But the alternative, being put back into hospital, is a darn sight worse. i will try my best conversational jitsu to wrangle out of this clinch they seem to have got me in. And hopefully I have done enough now to avoid another hospitalisation.

All because I told him that last week I visited an old friend who works in a Chinese restaurant near me, who I haven't seen for eight years. And shes a Ninja. And I talked to men from the territorial army last saturday, and saw some graffiti on a bus shelter in town which I thought was a message to me, by another ninja. Oh hell.


----------



## MJS (Jan 31, 2012)

*Admin Note:

This thread is now closed.  As it has already been stated, both privately and in the forum rules, this type of discussion is not welcome on Martial Talk.  Forum bashing, as well as personal things of the nature that we've seen in this thread, are also NOT welcome on this forum.

MJS
MT Asst. Admin*


----------

